# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  زمن الركشة (قصيدة اعجبتنى )

## سيف الدين المقبول

*زمنالرَّكْشَه!
آه يا زمن الرَّكْشَه... 
زمن الفوضى العَمْيَا وطَرْشَا
و زمن الوَهَم العَسْكَرْ فى البلد الغَشَّه
بلاد الناس الغَبْشَا.. 
الناس الجاريه الدَّاقشه 
شن لاحقين؟ الشُّغُل العاطل وَلَّا الأمل الطَّشَّ؟َو لَّا سراب المليونات و رهاب العربياتالرَّقشه؟الموهومين الما شايفين هم وين فى الهَرَم الكَشَّ 
الكومالفوق اتركَّزْ و حَشَّ
و هُمْ أكوام أُمْ فِتْفِتْ وعَفْشَه
ماكلينألغام و كلام يِنْدَشَّ
مغشوشين فى العيش و الفول و التِبْشَه 
ومغشوشين بترول إنْقشَّ
و مغشوشين فى حِلْماً راح و انْكَشَّ 
ومغشوشين فى المويه الزرقا و غَبْشَا
و حتى كروت الكهربا غَشَّهبيوتالسكن "الشعبى" العامر غَشَّه
بيوت السكن "الوطنى" الفاخر غَشَّه
ومكشوشين فى الدِّين البَيِّن كَشَّه 
و مغشوشين فى حروب و سلام..
ومغشوشين خِدْمَات إلزام..
و جِهَادُم أكبر غَشَّه
و مغشوشين جامْعَاتأوهام..
قارِيْن الطب فى خلوة شيخ 
لا معمل لا تشريح
لا مرجعلا تدريب لا دَوْشهو بكره الواحد دكتور و عياده و نَفْشَه
و أمسك أقطع كبده و كرشه
و فى زمن الركشه
لا شايلين هَمْ لى بلد إتفرتق
لا شايفين بترول بتدفق
لا حاسِّين بالنار بِتْبُق
لا هم ضايقين التَّشه 
مشغولين "رَكْشَات" و "التِيشَيْرْتات" و "الدِيجِيْتالات"
و مَلْهِيين "برصيد" و "شرايح" و "موبايلات" و "المِسْكولات"
و "بالتشكسات" و "الكافيتيريات" و "المُنْتجَعَات"و "النِسْكَافَيْه" و "النَتْ كَافَيْه"
و "مسلسلات" و "باشا" و "بيه"
و مكتولات و مكتولين
و هم ساكتين تمكين و شريعه و هَرْشَه
و الناس الفوق بانين أدوار..
عاملين أسوار..
طالعين أحرار..نازلين أحرار..
لامعين أنوار خَاتِيْن الخَرْشَه
خَالِّين الشارع للفايرين ذى نمل السُّكَّر..
للحايمين ذى كلب الحَر..و للطايرين ودَّ ابْرق و عَشَّه
لو ماشين كدارى تقول ما راكب زول
كل الدنيا كُرَاعَيْن مَاشَّه
و لو راكبين بتشوف الشارع وَرْشه
"الأمجاد" تتراجف ذى القشّه
و "الحافلات" فى حُفر المويه قِرِنتى و قِرْشَه
و تلقى "جياد" تِتَّنَّّى و ناسْيَه قروض البنك الغَشَّه
و الطيبين راكبين خازوق 
لا هم لاحقين الناس الفوق
لا هم بالدخل الشهرى الممحوقتامِّين أقساط البنكالدُّقْشَه
و منهوكين بى "ربا إسلامى حلال" 
و بنوك الناس الفوقراسمال
بفتاوى شيوخ السوق يتوَشَّى
مُضاربه مَرَّه و مَرَّهمُشاركه
والشيكات تتطاير طاشَّه
و مافيا السوق تِتْمَكَّن سرقه ولَطْشَه 
آه يا زمن الركشه
و ما أدراكْ ما الركشه
الركشهكُدُنْدَاره و عَمْشَاتطير و ترِك محل ما تدور
فى راسالبيت..
فى أقرب خور.. 
أو فى راس الزول كان قاليِتْمَشَّى
سايطه الشارع ذى الكَمْشه
بتطلع داقشه و تنزلداقشه
و السَّوَّاق بس كابتن طياره..
مَهَنْدَم و آخر حَشَّه 
و الطبلون مرصوص بالنَّدْ و فتايل ريحه و فُرشه
و مَكَوَّم "سِيْدِيهات" بالدُّقشهالغُنا مصرى و سورى و "زَفَّه" و "دَبْشه" 
"نانسى العجرم" و "سَيِّد طُلْبه القفْشه" 
"حماده البت!" يا حليل "الكاشف" و "عَشَّه"
و ال"رَيْقِى" و ال"راب" ضاربين الدَّوْشه 
و العجلات تتراقش رقشه
و كرسى الركاب بس أودة نوم فى أحسن فَرْشه
و تنزل "فاطنه" و تركب "عشّه"
و ماشين وين..اللهُ عليم 
و قروش من وين..اللهُ كريم
لا زول سائل..لا زول مسئول.. لا دَهْشَهو رِكيشة الهنا - يا كافى البلا- لا نور قِدَّام 
لا وَرا خَطَرَات..لا فيها مَنَشَّه
بالليل وطواط سرحان عميان
فى المطره قَعُوْنْجَه تنَطِِّط رَوْشَا
ترُش بالطين و باللعنات.. 
و بالبُنْيات بتْتِم الرَّشَّه 
و الشارع مُوْلِد و غايب سِيْدُو
لا قانون لمرور
لا عمود نور
لا عبد الظنبور
الفالح ياخد حقو و حق الناس الهَشَّه
و المسكين العُر خليهو تجيهو الكِشَّهالراكب يلعن أم الماشِّى و يوم الماشَّه
و الماشِّين قادْلِين و أضان الحامل طَرْشا
و البوليس بس دَايْر يِتْعَشَّى
بى عَصْرَه يخلى الترخيص فى رَمْشَه
و بى ربع المبلغ يخَلِّى الدَّقشه
"الإيصالات" حركات فَنِّيَّه 
و الشِّفِت الفاهم يِنْقُشَا نَقْشَه
و الناس العَرْضِ و طول 
كان كتلو الزول 
مارقين بى بطاقه و خُمْشهو لو ضابط عَنْقَد ياها الطَّفشَه
و لو واحد خَرْخَرْ آخرو الطَّشه 
و لو أهل الميت طلبوا الدم ما بيلقوا النّتْشَه
لا تار لا دِيَّه..لا الواحد قِدِر يتفَشَّى 
آه يا زمن الركشه..
و زمن "البيت السورى" و "مصرى"
مَالا "بيوت السودان" اتمسخت قِبْلى و بحرى..عَمَاره و عُشَّه؟
خلينا "الكِسره" بناكل "بيتزا" و "كُشرى" و "طَقْشَه"
وين "الشرموط" و "الوَيْكَه" .. و وين "الكَرْشه"؟
آه يا زمن الركشهو زمن "الدُّكَّان" الأصبح "سنتر"
و بقى "للعنوان" إسماً أشتر
و اليافطات بالصِّينى و باللاتينى
فى بلداً ما فكَّ حروف العربى الطَّرْشَا 
"عَوْلَمَه" دى؟ أم عالَم خلوهو قُعاد على هَبْشه؟
لا معصوم من "الديجيتال"
لا هُوْ حصين من "سوداتل"
لا عندو وجيع لا حارس باب 
لا معروف المارق من الخشَّ
آه يا زمن الركشه..و زمن "السوق الليبى" و "سوق الناقه"
و زمن الفاقه..زمان الفاقه
و "حمَّام السوق" الدَّهْشه
ياللعار!
فيك الإبريق بإيجار 
و جُمَار الناس أسعار 
و حكومتك تجبى ضريبة الظرطه 
و تجبى ضريبة اللقمه و رَىَّ العَطْشه
و تفتح دفتر للبِتْجَشَّا
آه يا زمن الركشه..و زمن ال"موبيتل" و ال"سوداتل" و "أريبا"
خاتياك الرِّّيبه.. و تخْتاك الهَبْشَه
شركاتك كِتْرَتْ و "موبايلاتك" مَلَتْ الشارع
دَخَلَتْ جوَّه المدرسه..جوَّه الجامع
ناس تتكلم فى المليان و الفارغ
و ناساً تملا جيوبا و بالمسكين تتعشَّى
و الموبايل يكُورِكْ شوفونى
محجَّبه شاقه الحِسْ 
و منقَّبه ما بتدِسْ
و مكَهْرَبه لابسه الجينزو الموبايل آخر لقطه و رقشه
آه يا زمن الركشه..
و زمن العِرِس "العُرفى" 
و عِرْس "المتعه"
و "راجل المَرَه دَه" و "بِتْ القلعه" 
و زمن الشِّقَق الفَرْشَه
و ألف لقيط فى الشهر الواحد
و ألف فضيحه و كَشَّه
آه يا زمن الركشه 
و زمن "المُوْل" الأجنبى و "الأوزون"زمن "الأفيون" 
أولادك فى "العفراء" حايمين 
و بناتك لا فى المدرسه لا فى البيت قاعدين
يا ترى هم وين..بل وين اليَد الحِمْشَه ؟ 
آه يا زمن الركشه
و زمن البلد الصَّبْحتْ سِتَّه جيوشا
"القومى" ده واحد
و "دفاعنا الشعبى" اتنين
و تلاته "القوات الخاصه"
و الرابعه "الشرطه"و خمسه "الحركه"
و من دارفور السَّاتَّه
و لِسَّه "القوات الدوليه"
ده غير الميليشيات المِيَّه
حكوميه و شعبيه
و "شعوب" مَنسِيَّه "مَهَمَّشَه" نارا تولِّع
و ألفين قنبله موقوته وجاهزه تفرقع
و مليون بُعْبُع 
و مليون غشَّه
و آآآه يا زمن الركشهالفيك الشَّعْبِ انغشَّ..انكشَّ..انقشَّ
و ساكت هَرْشَه!!!!!
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*تسلم يا حبيب قصيدة معبرة عن الواقع كل عام وانت بخير والقادم احلى ان شاء الله وينعدل الحال المائل ببلادنا الحبيبة
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*لاااااااااااااااااااااايك عديل كده
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*قصيدة رائعة تعبر عن حال هذا البلد بكل دقة .. وآآآآآآآآه يا وطن ...

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ...

قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم : " اللهم من وُلِيَ من أمر أمتي شيئاً فشق  عليهم، فاشقق عليه، ومن وُلِيَ من  
أمر أمتي شيئاً فرفق بهم، فارفق به "
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*وقال سيد الخلق اجمعين ( اذا وسد الأمر لغير أهله فأنتظروا الساعة ) صدق رسول الله عليه افضل الصلوات
*

----------


## balaa khorsheed

*يسلم فمك ولله درك وأمثالك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياهندسة

آه يا زمن الركشه..
و زمن العِرِس "العُرفى" 
و عِرْس "المتعه"
و "راجل المَرَه دَه" و "بِتْ القلعه" 
و زمن الشِّقَق الفَرْشَه
و ألف لقيط فى الشهر الواحد
و ألف فضيحه و كَشَّه

ااااااااااااخ بس

*

----------

